# Will I make my flight at 12 noon with a taxi from Sants to El Prat at 10.10am?



## sisaksson (Apr 26, 2013)

Dear boardies,

I'll arrive at Barcelona Sants on a train from Pamplona at 10.10 on Tuesday and I need to catch a flight at 12 noon from El Prat airport.

I have no luggage and I'll check in online. Will a taxi from Sants get me there on time? I normally fly from Madrid so I'm not familiar with Barcelona, the traffic or the distance to the airport from Sants, nor how long time it may take to get through security at the airport.

It is very important that I don't miss the flight,so I'm now considering travelling to Barcelona the day before and stay in a hotel for the night, but I'd really prefer taking the train early morning on Tuesday.

What would you have done? Have you ever taken a taxi from Sants to the airport or know someone that has? What was the cost?

Many thanks in advance.

Regards
Newbie boardie


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The sheer chaos and unpredictability of every-day life make it impossible to give a definite affirmative answer to that question.

I can normally get to Malaga Airport from my house in an hour under normal circumstances. If however there should be exceptionally heavy slow-moving traffic or an accident blocking the carriageway.....the journey can take several hours.

So the answer to your question can only be 'Possibly'.

But it sounds as if you have a good chance of making it but I' m uber-cautious and would choose the safest option every time.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I would advise against that close a connection. First, Sants is immense, and just getting off the train and getting to where the taxis are is a trek. Then there is often a line waiting for taxis. The trip will take 35-40 minutes without traffic. Make sure you know which terminal you're going to, 1 or 2. It looks like you would arrive , with luck, about an hour before your flight.


----------



## sisaksson (Apr 26, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> The sheer chaos and unpredictability of every-day life make it impossible to give a definite affirmative answer to that question.
> 
> I can normally get to Malaga Airport from my house in an hour under normal circumstances. If however there should be exceptionally heavy slow-moving traffic or an accident blocking the carriageway.....the journey can take several hours.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input  Much appreciated and I agree with you, might just have to go for the safest option!


----------



## sisaksson (Apr 26, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> I would advise against that close a connection. First, Sants is immense, and just getting off the train and getting to where the taxis are is a trek. Then there is often a line waiting for taxis. The trip will take 35-40 minutes without traffic. Make sure you know which terminal you're going to, 1 or 2. It looks like you would arrive , with luck, about an hour before your flight.


That's very helpful, thank you very much for that info!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I usually err on the ultra cautious on the basis "if something could go wrong, it probably will". I have had a few close shaves with taking flights/buses/trains/boats - haven't missed one yet but have had to a few a couple of times, none of which were my fault and the stress is far more than I wish to have to put up with, so if I can possibly avoid it, even if it means getting to the close vicinity of the airport, the night before, then that is what I do. 

Travel, to my mind, should be a journey, an adventure to be undertaken with pleasure and anticipation of enjoyment rather than a source of fret and worry.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Agree with above that there's no definite answer and I always like to leave lots of time, but wanted to say that trains direct from Sants to the airport only take 20 mins so quicker, cheaper and you'd already be inside the station. Annoyingly for you, they leave at 09 and 39 so whilst you'd probably be fine to take the 10:39, it would be a risk in case there were any delays. If you do go for it, they always leave from platform 9 or 10


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> Agree with above that there's no definite answer and I always like to leave lots of time, but wanted to say that trains direct from Sants to the airport only take 20 mins so quicker, cheaper and you'd already be inside the station. Annoyingly for you, they leave at 09 and 39 so whilst you'd probably be fine to take the 10:39, it would be a risk in case there were any delays. If you do go for it, they always leave from platform 9 or 10



Completely agree with above, MUCH quicker to take the train and we've always found them reliable -so far -and no traffic snarl ups. If you want to stay in a hotel near the airport try SallesHotels Sallés hotels [email protected] or central reservations 902 111 020 Really close to airport, shuttle on demand, (book your time,) and bars and restaurants nearby. Double room cost E60 this Spring.
Good luck!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Assuming it's an international flight, you are supposed to allow 2hrs for check in, some airlines even state 3hrs now.

So if you arrive at an unfamiliar airport only an hour before departure, you could be really pushing it as you still have to find where you need to go, there could be queues at security, etc.

I wouldn't chance it!

'Course if you arrive really early, you will sail through in 10minutes!


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

brocher said:


> Assuming it's an international flight, you are supposed to allow 2hrs for check in, some airlines even state 3hrs now.
> 
> So if you arrive at an unfamiliar airport only an hour before departure, you could be really pushing it as you still have to find where you need to go, there could be queues at security, etc.
> 
> ...



And BArcelona airport is enormous- depends how fast you can run from security to the gates!


----------



## sisaksson (Apr 26, 2013)

brocher said:


> Assuming it's an international flight, you are supposed to allow 2hrs for check in, some airlines even state 3hrs now.
> 
> So if you arrive at an unfamiliar airport only an hour before departure, you could be really pushing it as you still have to find where you need to go, there could be queues at security, etc.
> 
> ...


Luckily I´m only flying to Sweden and I´m not checking any luggage in, but I still think I might be pushing it since I´m not familiar with either Sants or El Prat as you mentioned and it´s really important I get on that flight so it looks as if I´ll need to get to Barcelona the day before after all.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sisaksson said:


> Luckily I´m only flying to Sweden and I´m not checking any luggage in, but I still think I might be pushing it since I´m not familiar with either Sants or El Prat as you mentioned and it´s really important I get on that flight so it looks as if I´ll need to get to Barcelona the day before after all.


Probably for your best choice of hotels try Booking.com: 296,035 hotels worldwide. 19+ million hotel reviews. the rates they can get you are often cheaper than the hotel's own published rates.


----------



## sisaksson (Apr 26, 2013)

I´m quite fit, but if I can avoid the stress I probably will  Thanks for letting me know that it´s a huge airport, these are the details that really matter when there isn´t much time!


----------



## sisaksson (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks I´ll have a look at the link!


----------



## sisaksson (Apr 26, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> I usually err on the ultra cautious on the basis "if something could go wrong, it probably will". I have had a few close shaves with taking flights/buses/trains/boats - haven't missed one yet but have had to a few a couple of times, none of which were my fault and the stress is far more than I wish to have to put up with, so if I can possibly avoid it, even if it means getting to the close vicinity of the airport, the night before, then that is what I do.
> 
> Travel, to my mind, should be a journey, an adventure to be undertaken with pleasure and anticipation of enjoyment rather than a source of fret and worry.


Based on your description it sounds like you are describing me. I completely agree with you on that travel should be an adventure


----------

